# Dicebucket.com



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Anybody ordered from these guys? I gave them a look and the on spur stuff looks like a bargain and they are pretty much right next door to me, so I was considering ordering some stuff. 
Can anyone vouch for them? How is shipping?

Cheers.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

I just looked there now, there stuff is really really cheap. Im considering buying from there now!


----------



## Helvron (Jan 4, 2010)

yeah i looked at these guys and they were cheap as heck, i was thinking of ordering some Skaven, but as they are just brand new i am not sure if they are fully legit. after all they are really cheap


----------



## LordOwlingtonIII (Jan 7, 2011)

The models look like they're not the latest releases. (IE the MKIV Demolisher)


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

This concers me look at the name and tell me thats the right model!
Link
They charge $6.95 for S&H, this means that most of the models you are buying at retail cost in a store, atleast for me... so I could spend 6.95 in gas or I could order them and wait...


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

In fact, Medic, if you look closer, you can even see the lable read "Librarian Terminator" lmfao


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Damnit I got my hopes up...Darksphere still owes me a battle force and wayland has shit processing, so I was hoping on something nearby that would not take forever to ship and gave me good price (most US discount sites don't get as good prices as UK ones). Might give them a buy sometime but its not going to be now, 7 bucks for shipping is a bit much to buy anything but bulk..


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

CursedUNTILLDEATH said:


> Damnit I got my hopes up...Darksphere still owes me a battle force and wayland has shit processing, so I was hoping on something nearby that would not take forever to ship and gave me good price (most US discount sites don't get as good prices as UK ones). Might give them a buy sometime but its not going to be now, 7 bucks for shipping is a bit much to buy anything but bulk..


I went to Darksphere at the weekend, they seem to be quite untidy in my opinion. Their store was really small and jam packed of stuff from about 10 different gaming ranges. Just saying, even if you went to the store you might not be able to get it


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Marneus Calgar said:


> I went to Darksphere at the weekend, they seem to be quite untidy in my opinion. Their store was really small and jam packed of stuff from about 10 different gaming ranges. Just saying, even if you went to the store you might not be able to get it


Next time you're in there, ask them if their computer broke...or if they just don't care to send me a email about my ork battleforce that's been shipped for a MONTH. I can wait a couple days for a reply but really, it's almost a been a week and a half sice i sent them a email... Tis a shame because they have some nice prices on stuff and it didn't take them forever to ship, but I still don't have it and I still don't know if they even sent it to the right address.:russianroulette:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

CursedUNTILLDEATH said:


> Next time you're in there, ask them if their computer broke...or if they just don't care to send me a email about my ork battleforce that's been shipped for a MONTH. I can wait a couple days for a reply but really, it's almost a been a week and a half sice i sent them a email... Tis a shame because they have some nice prices on stuff and it didn't take them forever to ship, but I still don't have it and I still don't know if they even sent it to the right address.:russianroulette:


Nope, he had a fully functioning laptop in there. I don't intend on going in there for a while, since I'm a fair few miles from London, was just a flying visit . Just keep sending emails, trying to get your money back.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

CursedUNTILLDEATH said:


> Next time you're in there, ask them if their computer broke...or if they just don't care to send me a email about my ork battleforce that's been shipped for a MONTH. I can wait a couple days for a reply but really, it's almost a been a week and a half sice i sent them a email... Tis a shame because they have some nice prices on stuff and it didn't take them forever to ship, but I still don't have it and I still don't know if they even sent it to the right address.:russianroulette:


In all fairness to them, didn't *YOU* supply them with the wrong shipping address to begin with? I think I remember a thread where you mentioned that... if that was in fact you.

EDIT: It was you, here is that thread:



CursedUNTILLDEATH said:


> Hey guys, quick question for those of you who buy from DarkSphere. Back in December I bought a Ork battle force from them, and after about 3 and a half weeks I still don't have it (its been shipped and everything). Went back though my order form and realized that I had made the incredibly retarded mistake of placing my street code in the Zip code box........:suicide:
> 
> So on Sunday sent them a email asking if they could either redirect the package or refund me...its Wednesday...no response. I filled out the form correctly and everything.
> 
> Was wondering how long it usually takes them to get back to people on stuff, as Wayland gets back to you in the next day or so, or if they ignored my email because they thought I was bullshitting them and trying to get free stuff.It shipped though royal air mail.


But I do agree that not responding to an email within a day or two is not good. I would get on the phone with them even though it is an international call, it would be worth your effort to contact them. If that is out of the question then keep emailing them until you have bloody fingers and your keyboard buttons wear out.

As far as dicebucket is concerned, I would be a tad bit hesitant as they are new and unproven. Unfortunately it isn't like you can do a cheap order to test the waters first before jumping in with a sizable order as their shipping is not by weight but a flat rate of $7. Not very cost effective if you don't save anything over buying from your local store other than the drive.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Unforgiven302 said:


> In all fairness to them, didn't *YOU* supply them with the wrong shipping address to begin with? I think I remember a thread where you mentioned that... if that was in fact you.
> 
> EDIT: It was you, here is that thread:
> 
> ...


Indeed I did, however, I paid with PayPal, and most business I know ship to the PayPal address, unless you specifically tell them not to (See wayland). Ya not a good thing to assume all the time but I didn't see it till to late.

So ya I will most likely have to call them, which I don't want to do but hell, I did indeed make the mistake in the first place, so I should make sure it gets fixed. And damn the US postal services flat rate shit, low flat rate my ass.


----------



## davidmumma66 (May 11, 2010)

Thredromancy? probably not, its only been 3 days,
but I placed an order there I currently reside in Virginia, so depending on where you're located shipping will probably take shorter or longer, but I'll post if they got my order right and to the right address in a timely matter.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

3 days isnt to bad, ,go ahead and tell when you get it, i need some more warbikers.


----------



## davidmumma66 (May 11, 2010)

Alright, well hopefully they'll get the 2 boxes of thousand sons, and 2 chaos rhinos correct, i ordered them last night, depending on when they arrive I'll post here or send you a pm, depends on how long it takes.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Wish they shipped to Australia....


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> Wish they shipped to Australia....


Don't you guys have really inflated prices on GW stuff?

Could you buy from, wayland or darksphere or is that not much cheaper?

Forgive me for ignorance.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

GW really hates Australia and New Zealand for prices regarding Warhammer 40k..

Just take a look on GW's site, and pick the New Zealand/Australia flag


----------



## davidmumma66 (May 11, 2010)

Well, I guess a somewhat meaningful update, the order has finally been sent to the USPS should be arriving within a week


----------



## davidmumma66 (May 11, 2010)

Well Double post: The order arrived and it was 100% correct. All models except for one of the chaos rhinos were in new packaging complete with plastic shrink wrap. The Aforementioned rhino was not boxed but was put into bags each containing the sprue's and complete instruction manual. I assume the reason why it wasn't boxed is because it wouldn't have fit in the box so for shipping costs it was more efficient for them to do it like that, and hey i'm not complaining their prices were great. It cost me (including shipping) 210 dollars, for 2x Thousand Sons, 2x Chaos Rhino 1x Vindicator 1x Defiler which would've cost 255 dollars directly from GW plus shipping. The only thing that disappointed me, was that it wasn't easy to track the shipping and order process, but they are still new to the market so I think this will improve with time.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Hum good to know mate thanks for the info, might but in a order in a week or two.


----------

